# Old cameras for sale - donation to server fund!



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

Not sure whether this is the right forum.

I had a word with the editor a couple of weeks ago, who's okayed me selling this stuff on here. I could have ebayed it, but the hassle and the fact that at least 20% of ebayers pull the "it never arrived" trick and leave you out of pocket put me off that.
I *could* have given them to a charity shop, but there's no way to know whether they'd recognise the value of what they had or just bin them, so I contacted the editor, said "I've got some cameras I no longer need, I don't want to ebay them or give them to a charity shop, how about I advertise them for sale on Urban, and give you half of any money, above the postage cost, that I get?" The editor thought that this was a good idea. 

I've included a basic photo of the actual camera, and a fairly detailed description. Each price includes postage with "recorded delivery", or "signed for", as they call it nowadays. Although they're obviously "sold as seen", they're all in working order, and I've drawn attention to any issues in the description. They're "users" rather than collector's pieces.

Anyway, here goes. I apologise for the not-so-brilliant pics in advance:

*Praktica B200*​​​Praktica B200 35mm film SLR full manual and auto operation. Comes with Prakticar f3.5-4.5
35-70mm zoom lens, 2 spare batteries and the manual on CD. Good condition.

Price including "signed for" postage - £18 (of which postage is £ 6) *SOLD!*

*Olympus C-2 *​​


​Olympus Camedia C-2 2 megapixel digital camera with 1.5" LCD. . No zoom (fixed focal length wide-angle lens), comes with 1 x 16mb Smartmedia card and 1 x 64mb Smartmedia card (about 1600 pics at 2nd-highest resolution). Takes standard AA batteries. Hardwearing camo canvas ex ammo-pouch camera pouch included. Manual and software on CD included. Very good condition.

Price including "signed for" postage - £14 (of which postage is £ 4)

*Ensign Selfix 16-20.*​​
​Ensign Selfix 16-20 rollfilm camera. Rosstar f4.5/75mm lens in Epsilon 10 speed shutter
(1-1/300 sec, B & T). Takes 16 6cm x 4.5cm pictures on standard 120 rollfilm. She's lost a
bit of chrome from rubbing over the years, and she's looking a bit care-worn, but she still
works well. Good useable condition.

Price including "signed for" postage - £15 (of which postage is £ 4)

*Olympus Mju Zoom 140.*​​

​Olympus Mju Zoom 140. 35mm film camera. Has a 38mm-140mm lens, a diopter adjustment
viewfinder (handy if you usually wear specs) and comes with 2 spare batteries. Manual on
CD included. Very good condition.

Price including "signed for" postage - £12 (of which postage is £ 4)

*Fujifilm Nexia 250ixZ.*​​

 
Fujifilm Nexia APS film camera.23-57.5mm zoom lens (equivalent to 28-70mm on a 35mm camera). Comes with 2 spare batteries, a fetching black velour pouch and 2 films.Manual
on CD included. Very good condition.

Price including "signed for" postage - £12 (of which postage is £ 4)

*Adox Sport*​​

​Adox "Sports" early 1950s rollfilm camera. Schneider Radionar f4.5/105mm lens in Vario
4-speed (1/25th, 1/75th, 1/200th of a second, plus B) shutter. Optical viewfinder. Takes 8
6cm x 9cm pictures on standard 120 rollfilm. Comes with leather shoulder-pouch case. Good condition, all shutter speeds working, optics clear and bright.

Price including "signed for" postage - £16 (of which postage is £ 6)

*Zenit 3M*​​

​Zenit 3M 35mm film SLR. Manual meterless operation only. Industar 50 f3.5/50mm lens (39mm screw mount) Comes with a selenium handheld lightmeter and a set of close-up bellows. Good cond. CD on manual included.

Price including "signed for" postage - £16 (of which postage is £ 6)

*Cylux 127.*​​

​Cylux 127 rollfilm camera. Takes 12 3 x 4cm pictures on standard 127 rollfilm. A very ugly
and worn utilitarian camera that offers 3 apertures and 5 shutter speeds. Useable cond (and yes, film is still available, if you shop around!).

Price including "signed for" postage - £10 )of which postage is £ 4)

​
*Ensign Selfix 420.*​​​​Ensign Selfix 420 folding rollfilm camera. Ensar 105mm f4.5 lens in Epsilon 9 speed
(1sec - 1/150th sec, B & T) shutter. Takes 12 6 x 6cm or 8 6 x 9cm pictures on standard
120 rollfilm. Nice condition. Optics bright and clear, shutter working fine. Comes with
a re-built (to accommodate a modern wide neoprene strap), re-stitched black leather Ensign ever-ready case.

Price including "signed for" postage - £20 (of which postage is £ 7) *SOLD!*

*Agilux Agifold.*​ 





Agilux Agifold folding rollfilm camera. Agi f4.5/90mm Anastigmat lens in Agi 8-speed
(1sec, 1/2 sec, 1/5th, 1/10th, 1/25th, 1/50th, 1/100th, 1/150th and B) shutter. Takes 12
6cm x 6cm pictures on standard 120 rollfilm. Has built-in UNCOUPLED rangefinder and
extinction meter. Comes in ratty but clean canvas ever-ready case. Clear and bright optics, smooth focusing. Shutter's fast speeds are okay, slow speeds are sticky. Good condition apart from that.

Price including "signed for" postage - £16 (of which postage is £ 6)

*Praktica L2.*​​

​Praktica L2 meterless 35mm film SLR camera. Meyer Gorlitz f2.8/50mm lens (M42 screw mount). These cameras were standard fare in many schools that taught photography as part of an Art option course in the 1970s. Solid, robust and rather loud when the shutter is activated! Good condition. Comes in a VERY DDR-chic hard black vinyl ever-ready case, and with a hand-held selenium meter.

Price including "signed for" postage - £16 (of which postage is £ 6)

​
*Kodak No.2A Folding Autographic Brownie.*​​Kodak No. 2A Folding Autographic Brownie folding rollfilm camera, takes 6 pictures on 116
rollfilm. Bausch & Lomb Rapid Rectilinear f/5.4 lens, Kodak "Ball Bearing" shutter
(1/25, 1/50, 1/100 sec, B & T). All parts still working fine. Finish worn. Film is unavailable (although with some fiddling and farting and making shims 120 film can be used). Looks nice on a shelf, though!

Price including "signed for" postage - £10 (of which postage is £ 5) *SOLD!*

Hope you weren't expecting Leicas!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 18, 2012)

I wouldn't get any use out of them, but god I love old cameras.  Drool.

</totally unhelpful post>


----------



## Belushi (May 18, 2012)

Ooh I'd like the Praktika L2!


----------



## Spymaster (May 18, 2012)

I'll have the Kodak folder.

Also, I've got a couple of cameras that I'd be happy to donate to the server fund. 

Details to follow.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I wouldn't get any use out of them, but god I love old cameras. Drool.
> 
> </totally unhelpful post>


 
I love old cameras too, hence having to thin out my collection!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Ooh I'd like the Praktika L2!


 
PM me your postal details, and I'll PM you my Paypal details.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 18, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I'll have the Kodak folder.
> 
> Also, I've got a couple of cameras that I'd be happy to donate to the server fund.
> 
> Details to follow.


 
PM me your postal details, and I'll PM you my Paypal details.


----------



## Spymaster (May 18, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> PM me your postal details, and I'll PM you my Paypal details.


 
Done.


----------



## 8115 (May 19, 2012)

Curse you for selling cameras when I'm skint.  That Pratica L2 looks amazing.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 19, 2012)

8115 said:


> Curse you for selling cameras when I'm skint. That Pratica L2 looks amazing.


If you want to build your muscles up just join a gym. Buying a Praktica is much harder.

Sorry VP but I have been there and as a result hate most old cameras. The Kodak Autograph is worth having but not for taking pictures. East German and Russian cameras were good in their day as a way to get cheaply into photography, but that day is gone. The Pentax K1000 kicked them into the long grass.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> If you want to build your muscles up just join a gym. Buying a Praktica is much harder.
> 
> Sorry VP but I have been there and as a result hate most old cameras. The Kodak Autograph is worth having but not for taking pictures. East German and Russian cameras were good in their day as a way to get cheaply into photography, but that day is gone. The Pentax K1000 kicked them into the long grass.


 
In terms of functionality, I'll agree the K1000 did that with/to the Praktica and Zenith M42-mount cameras, although I've just weighed my K1000 body (623g) and the L2 body (773g), so there's a whole 6 oz in it. However, the Praktica bayonet mount cameras were as good as stuff that Pentax, Ricoh etc offered at the same level at the same time.

BTW, has it occured to you that some people like to use old cameras because they like the challenge?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2012)

8115 said:


> Curse you for selling cameras when I'm skint. That Pratica L2 looks amazing.


 
TBF, Prakticas are so solidly built that as long as you keep them properly (i.e. not in the damp cellar, but in a dry cupboard), they always look good. Mind you, Praktica shutters going off *still* make me jump, even after 40 years of hearing them. Very much like a rifle bolt being worked!


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> BTW, has it occured to you that some people like to use old cameras because they like the challenge?


 
This. If I want to take photos for photos I'll use one of my newer cameras. I'd use an old camera for the fun of using the camera.


----------



## wayward bob (May 19, 2012)

i think i must be sickening for something, i don't want any of them


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i think i must be sickening for something, i don't want any of them


 

(((((bob)))))


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 19, 2012)

Oh man, I really want a proper MF rangefinder in 6x6 or larger as well. I think... the Ensign Selfix 420 sounds the best choice.

P.S. Anyone who thinks Prakticas are heavy and loud has clearly never used a Zenit SLR.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Oh man, I really want a proper MF rangefinder in 6x6 or larger as well. I think... the Ensign Selfix 420 sounds the best choice.


 
Obviously, it's not a rangefinder, but to be fair, it's easy to get the hang of approximating distances from camera to subject.



> P.S. Anyone who thinks Prakticas are heavy and loud has clearly never used a Zenit SLR.


 
In this case, the Praktica L2 is actually louder than the Zenit 3M I'm selling.


----------



## fractionMan (May 19, 2012)

I'll take whichever of the Agilux or Adox rollfilms takes the best pictures please - I guess I need a rangefinder for that, so probably mean the agilux, but that's got a sticky shutter. I mean er, I want the Ensign Selfix 16-20 but fridge beat me and that's not got a rangefinder either, apparently.


----------



## Spymaster (May 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> P.S. Anyone who thinks Prakticas are heavy and loud has clearly never used a Zenit SLR.


 
I remember as a kid, getting recoil off my dads Zenit E!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 19, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I remember as a kid, getting recoil off my dads Zenit E!


But _you know you have taken a fucking picture_ when the mirror slap jogs you backwards.

I have a Zenit TTL branded for the 1980 Moscow Olympics. It's going to be my 2012 Olympics camera, mostly because it was cheap as chips and if it gets confiscated by some zealous PCSO it will just be huge irony.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I'll take whichever of the Agilux or Adox rollfilms takes the best pictures please - I guess I need a rangefinder for that, so probably mean the agilux, but that's got a sticky shutter. I mean er, I want the Ensign Selfix 16-20 but fridge beat me and that's not got a rangefinder either, apparently.


 
Fridge bought the Ensign 420, not the 16-20.
TBF, a rangefinder isn't a big deal, and if you're a bit dubious of your ability to estimate distance, then £10-15 will get you a nice ultrasonic rangefinder from Argos with a max range of 15m/50-ish ft, which is a higher max distance than any camera lens (most of which count anything over 30ft as infinity!  ).
Lens-wise, they're both (The 16-20 and the Adox Sport) well-equipped. The Adox only has a 4-speed shutter, *but* if you're using it handheld, with ISO100 or 200 film, then you're probably going to be shooting at about f8 or wider, which means the shutter speeds are entirely adequate. Plus the format (6 x 9cm or 3:2, same ratio as 35mm) is great. If you make your mind up, PM me with your postal details, and I'll PM you my Paypal details.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I remember as a kid, getting recoil off my dads Zenit E!


 
Why do you think they came up with the "PhotoSniper" kits, eh?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> But _you know you have taken a fucking picture_ when the mirror slap jogs you backwards.
> 
> I have a Zenit TTL branded for the 1980 Moscow Olympics. It's going to be my 2012 Olympics camera, mostly because it was cheap as chips and if it gets confiscated by some zealous PCSO it will just be huge irony.


 
"Oi, you can't take my camera, it's an official Olympics camera, it's *licenced* to take pictures at the Olympics, so there!". 
Of course, it'll probably give any spotty youth who tries to take it into custody a hernia, too, which is all good.


----------



## stowpirate (May 20, 2012)

Sorry I am also selling my camera collection. Did you buy some of these from me? That B200 is one of the most under rated SLR cameras made. The Zenit 3m is also a great camera. You should try selling them on ebay on one of the free listing weekends. If you check the post code of the buyer before shipping to confirm they exist, then if it fails to arrive you can get compensation from Royal Mail up to £44 plus the postage cost.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Sorry I am also selling my camera collection. Did you buy some of these from me?


 
Nope, bought a Leningrad with a seized spring-drive off of you years ago, and a Lubitel a couple of years ago, but nothing recently.



> That B200 is one of the most under rated SLR cameras made.


 
I agree, which is why I took the time earlier in the thread to distinguish betwen the "agricultural" solid-as-Soviet-tractors M42 cameras, and the frankly marvellous PB cameras.



> The Zenit 3m is also a great camera. You should try selling them on ebay on one of the free listing weekends. If you check the post code of the buyer before shipping to confirm they exist, then if it fails to arrive you can get compensation from Royal Mail up to £44 plus the postage cost.


 
As I said, I really don't want the hassle of ebay, and this way, I get to give a little bit back to a site that's given me a lot.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 20, 2012)

I'm actually tempted by the Praktica as well, as I don't have an AE SLR at the moment. I probably shouldn't though.


----------



## wayward bob (May 20, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I probably shouldn't though.


 
pffft that kind of attitude's gonna get you _nowhere_


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 20, 2012)

You know what - I _will_ get the B200 as well, because (apart from the fact that it will prevent me from spending way more than that at some point in the future in a moment of weakness) I've realised that I have a 1.8/50 Prakticar bayonet lens that I bought by accident which will fit it, which otherwise I'll have to eBay and will likely make a loss on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You know what - I _will_ get the B200 as well, because (apart from the fact that it will prevent me from spending way more than that at some point in the future in a moment of weakness) I've realised that I have a 1.8/50 Prakticar bayonet lens that I bought by accident which will fit it, which otherwise I'll have to eBay and will likely make a loss on.


 
I like the way you justify things to yourself, young man!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 20, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> pffft that kind of attitude's gonna get you _nowhere_


 
Nice one, bob!


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 21, 2012)

I'll be adding a few more cameras later in the week. Would have done it today, but I'm feeling decidedly wonky this afternoon.


----------



## Greebo (May 21, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'll be adding a few more cameras later in the week. Would have done it today, but I'm feeling decidedly wonky this afternoon.


Wonky?????  All over the place and only just about back from planet Migraine, more like.  I just envy your ability to read when you're like that.


----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2012)

I want a Bierreta please VP. PM me your list hombre. I would love a couple for my collection.

Are any of the previous left??


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2012)

You likely to be putting any more 120 cameras up VP?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> I want a Bierreta please VP. PM me your list hombre. I would love a couple for my collection.
> 
> Are any of the previous left??


 
Don't have any Beirettes, gave them away. 

Any of them that there's still a picture up for are still available. Comrade Fractionman expressed interest in the Adox, but didn't get back to me, and comrade belushi expressed interest in the Praktica L2 but didn't get back to me. Perhaps a short stay at the re-education holiday village is in order for them?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> You likely to be putting any more 120 cameras up VP?


 
Besides what's already up? Yes, a couple. Neither of them are rangefinder cameras, though.


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2012)

Oh sorry, I hadnt read them all properly..... Ill have a think about one of them, maybe the agilux.......


----------



## friedaweed (May 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Don't have any Beirettes, gave them away.
> 
> Any of them that there's still a picture up for are still available. Comrade Fractionman expressed interest in the Adox, but didn't get back to me, and comrade belushi expressed interest in the Praktica L2 but didn't get back to me. Perhaps a short stay at the re-education holiday village is in order for them?


Shame my lad's still after a Beirrettes.

What else ya got? I'll maybes have the Adox if Fractionman dies in Stalag pontins. It's a nice piece dude but I want to see the full catalogue before I raid the Friedalings piggy bank. 

And I must say what a generous thing to do for the server fund. I have several of the others


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 22, 2012)

I've still got my L2 never get rid of em.  Some of my best early b/w shots were taken on it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 22, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Shame my lad's still after a Beirrettes.


 
Try "Rocky Cameras". The guy is a bit of an arse if you complain about his service, but apart from that he's reasonably cheap. In fact he's got about a dozen Beirettes on sale at the mo.



> What else ya got? I'll maybes have the Adox if Fractionman dies in Stalag pontins. It's a nice piece dude but I want to see the full catalogue before I raid the Friedalings piggy bank.


 
No-one dies in Stalag Pontins, comrade.

I'll be posting pics and descriptions for another 5 cameras in a little while, if my shonky mobile broadband connection lets me.



> And I must say what a generous thing to do for the server fund. I have several of the others


 
Exactly *how* generous will depend on how many good Urbanites know bargains when they see them.


----------



## friedaweed (May 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Exactly *how* generous will depend on how many good Urbanites know bargains when they see them.


Total bargains hombre


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2012)

Got my two today - in superb condition of course. I took the Selfix out in the afternoon with some FP4+. As with a TLR, people seem barely able to recognise that it is a camera at all these days - it could actually work for street photography, particularly when using the waist viewfinder.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Got my two today - in superb condition of course. I took the Selfix out in the afternoon with some FP4+. As with a TLR, people seem barely able to recognise that it is a camera at all these days - it could actually work for street photography, particularly when using the waist viewfinder.


 
Glad you like them. The WLF pivots, so you can use it in both orientations, in case you haven't noticed (I didn't, for quite a while ).
Of course, for street photography the leaf shutters are so quiet compared to the shutter of an SLR, that people also don't tie the "click" to the idea of someone taking a photo, either, let alone the shape of the camera!


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I wouldn't get any use out of them, but god I love old cameras. Drool.
> 
> </totally unhelpful post>


 

Same here, I have a bit of a collection of old (1940s-1970s) cameras and paraphernalia, I don't have space or money for any more.

*bans self from thread*


----------



## Greebo (May 24, 2012)

Epona said:


> Same here, I have a bit of a collection of old (1940s-1970s) cameras and paraphernalia, I don't have space or money for any more.
> 
> *bans self from thread*


One in, one out?


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2012)

I'll have the AGFA


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2012)

So, here we go with some more.

*Braun Paxette IIM.*​​


 
Braun Paxette uncoupled 35mm rangefinder camera, interchangeable Pointikar f2.8/45mm lens (39mm screw fit) in Prontor SVS 9-speed shutter. Comes with f3.5/35mm Staeble Super-Choro lens in brown leather lens case. Some chipping to edges of chrome (the whole backplate comes off for changing film, just like yer actual Leica I and II, and this causes the chrome to get abraded), but otherwise good condition. Small and solid, with
worn brown ever-ready case

£20 (of which postage is £ 6)

*Ricoh XR-X*​​

​Ricoh XR-X 35mm film SLR camera, *body only*. Ugly grey body finish is ugly, but the camera
itself is well-appointed, especially for setting up for time-lapse photography. As good a
serious amateur slr as you could get without buying something by the big four, back in the
pre-autofocus days. Takes 4 AA batteries and Pentax K-mount lenses. Comes with manual on CD

£18 (of which postage is £ 6)

*Ricoh KR-10.*​​

​Ricoh KR10 35mm film SLR, *body only*. Ricoh's answer to the Pentax M-series. Simple and
straightforward auto/manual slr. Takes Pentax K-mount lenses. Comes with spare batteries and manual on CD

£16 (of which postage is £ 6)

*Agfa Isolette I.*​ 
Agfa Isolette I folding rollfilm camera. Takes 12 6cm x 6cm pics on 120 rollfilm. Agfa Agnar f4.5/85mm lens in Vario 4-speed shutter, nice clean folder in nice clean brown leather ever-ready case. Very good condition.​​£20 (of which postage is £ 6)* SOLD!*​​*Kiev 30.*​​

​Kiev 30 "subminiature" 16mm film camera. f3.5/23mm focusing lens, 3-speed shutter (1/30, 1/60, 1/200). A direct rip-off of the Minolta 16 II, but with the innovation of a focusing lens where the Minolta had a fixed focus lens. Brown vinyl ever-ready case and film coffin. Boxed with original accessories. Film (either in bulk, to load in your own film cassettes, or in cassettes) is hard to come by, but not impossible, if you google around.

£20 (of which postage is £ 5 )


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2012)

Agfa sold. How does one pay comrade?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 24, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> Agfa sold. How does one pay comrade?


 
See PMs. comrade.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2012)

Bumped for the idle buggers who check "new posts".


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 27, 2012)

For the record I got the Selfix 16-20 as well  since nobody else seemed to want it. Not exactly a quick snapping pocket camera, but it folds down to quite small size, small and flat enough to keep in a large pocket or a bag, and you've then got 16 frames of 6x4.5 goodness in case you suddenly find something superb which a phone cam won't do justice to. I put a roll of Foma 100 and (optimistically) some Velvia 50 through it yesterday - probably cocked the metering on the Velvia up entirely, but let's see.

On the subject of Velvia, I see that 7dayshop have Velvia 100 (not 100F) and 50 dated this month on sale for around a tenner for a five pack at the moment....


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> For the record I got the Selfix 16-20 as well  since nobody else seemed to want it. Not exactly a quick snapping pocket camera, but it folds down to quite small size, small and flat enough to keep in a large pocket or a bag, and you've then got 16 frames of 6x4.5 goodness in case you suddenly find something superb which a phone cam won't do justice to. I put a roll of Foma 100 and (optimistically) some Velvia 50 through it yesterday - probably cocked the metering on the Velvia up entirely, but let's see.
> 
> On the subject of Velvia, I see that 7dayshop have Velvia 100 (not 100F) and 50 dated this month on sale for around a tenner for a five pack at the moment....


 
I love the Fomapan films. They remind me of the old East German ORWO emulsions you used to be able to buy in the '70s and '80s.
friedaweed also got his camera in the post yesterday, and couldn't wait to get snapping!


----------



## fractionMan (May 28, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> For the record I got the Selfix 16-20 as well  since nobody else seemed to want it. Not exactly a quick snapping pocket camera, but it folds down to quite small size, small and flat enough to keep in a large pocket or a bag, and you've then got 16 frames of 6x4.5 goodness in case you suddenly find something superb which a phone cam won't do justice to. I put a roll of Foma 100 and (optimistically) some Velvia 50 through it yesterday - probably cocked the metering on the Velvia up entirely, but let's see.
> 
> On the subject of Velvia, I see that 7dayshop have Velvia 100 (not 100F) and 50 dated this month on sale for around a tenner for a five pack at the moment....


 
Looking around it costs about a tenner a roll to develop 120 film.  Is that about right?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 28, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Looking around it costs about a tenner a roll to develop 120 film.  Is that about right?


Black and white costs me buttons to develop because I do it myself. For color, I send rolls off to http://www.photos2you.co.uk/ who do them for about £2.80 each plus p&p. I then scan the results.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Looking around it costs about a tenner a roll to develop 120 film. Is that about right?


 
Or you can invest about £30 on a developing drum, a changing bag and some chemicals (if you buy the hardware 2nd-hand) and recoup the investment after about 5 films if you're devving B & W film (which usually costs more to have done commercially than color print film), then scan the negs.
I worked out last year that once I had the small amount of kit needed, it costs me about 15 minutes of labour, and about 50p max of chemicals to develop a 120 film, as against 2-3 days and anything between £5-10.

The added bonus to being able to do this (i.e. devving and scanning) is that you can print off using the same kit as you would for pics from your digi camera, should you want to, and your scans of your 120 negs will be high res enough to blow them up to A1 or A0 if you need to.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Black and white costs me buttons to develop because I do it myself. For color, I send rolls off to http://www.photos2you.co.uk/ who do them for about £2.80 each plus p&p. I then scan the results.


 
Just think - this time last year you were wondering whether devving your own B & W wwould be economically-viable.


----------

